# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  أحدث بودرة لتغطية فراغات الشعر بالخاصية الكهروستاتية و 5 ألوان

## ماما امولة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواتي الحبيبات .............
بعد النجاح الكبير والحمد لله لسبراي تغطية الفراغات والي يبت منه ثلاث دفعات
يبتلكم اليوم أحدث نوع لتغطية الفراغات ولكن بودرة وليس سبراي والحلو فيه انه ما يخيس اليد أو الشيلة
قلة كثافة الشعر مشكلة يعاني منها الكثير، والحلول الطبية تحتاج لوقت طويل للحصول على نتائج مرضية، كما تحتاج للمداومة على العلاج..
والكثير نفسهم بقصة معين او تسريحة حلوة في مناسبة ولكن فراغات الشعر تمنعهم
منتج hair powder يعطي حلاً مثاليا لمشكلة الأشخاص اللذين يعانون من قلة في كثافة الشعر. في خلال10 ثواني فقط تحصلون على كثافة رائعة للشعر. هذا المنتج يعتمد على خصائص فريدة

ألياف مجهرية تنجذب إلى الشعر الخفيف بالخاصية الكهروستاتية 




ولأنه مستحضر غير كيميائي، فلا يخشى من استعماله ولا يذوب ولا يمتص عبر الجلد، وهو بذلك لا يزول في الجو الرطب أو نتيجة التعرق بسبب حرارة الجو أو بعد التمرينات الرياضية، . من مزايا hair powder عدم التصاقه باليدين أثناء تمريرهما في الشعر لأن قوامه غير دهني ولا لزج و لإزالته يلزم غسيل الشعر بالشامبو.
شوفوا هذا الفيديو




تبدو هذه الألياف شعراً طبيعياً 100%، وغير قابلة للتمييز حتى عن قرب. 
قابلة للتسريح بالمشط كالشعر الطبيعي تماماً. 
يمكن استعماله للنساء والرجال
عند استعمال hair bowder فإن أليافه المتناهية في الصغر تنتشر بسرعة في شعر وجلد الرأس مما يؤدي إلى تغليف سيقان الشعر بهذه المادة ، ويبدو الرأس بعد استعماله أكثر امتلاء بالشعر حين تنظرون إليه في المرآة. 

يمكن استخدامه بأمان إلى جانب مستحضرات الشعر الأخرى، كما أنه مأمون الاستعمال للحامل والمرضعة 
هو منتج تجميلي وليس له علاقة بإنبات الشعر
وهذه تجربة حقيقية أجريتها بنفسي على شعر بنت عندها فراغات في شعرها
هنا صورة الشعر

وهنا بديت أرش البودرة

وهني كملت رش

وهني بعد حوالي 10 ثواني شوفوا كيف البودرة التفت على الشعر وكونت كثافة طبيعية ( سبحان الله)

المنتج صناعة بريطانية

ومتوفر بخمسة ألوان 



الأسود - البني الغامق - البني المتوسط - البني الفاتح( الأشقر) - الرمادي ( يناسب الشعر الشايب)
وطبعا ممكن خلط لونين للحصول على االلون الإقرب لشعرج
وطبعا هالمنتج وايد قنوات تييب له دعاية

يتبع

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## ماما امولة

طريقة إستعمال المنتج سهلة جدا كما يلي:
1) إغسلي الشعر بالشامبو وجففيه جيدا


2) ضعي العبوة على بعد 2-3 بوصة فوق المنطقة المطلوب زيادة كثافتها.
رشي العبوة بشكل موجة على المناطق المطلوبة بحيث يكون الوجه المفتوح للعبوة نحو الأسفل للمناطق التي لا يمكن رؤيتها بالمرآة (استعملي يدك الأخرى لتدلكي عليها)

3) بالنسبة للمناطق الأمامية افردي الإبهام والسبابة على أعلى الجبهة تحت خط الشعر لتمنع تساقط الألياف على العين والجبين.

4)مشطي شعرك مستعملة مشطاً أو بيدك لتحصلي على التغطية التي ترغبي بها
ما لم تكن التغطية كاملة أضيفي كمية أخرى من البودرة واستخدمي كذلك المشط للتسريح

5) تمتعي بجمال شعرج دون إحراج واعملي اي تسريحة نفسج فيها 
ولا تنسي إغلاق علبة البودرة بعد الإستعمال لحفظها بعيدا عن الرطوبة

العلبة الواحدة تحتوي على 25 جرام
وسعر العبوة الواحدة = 150 درهم
والي بتاخذ 3 عبوات بتحصل على الرابعة مجانا بأي لون تختاره
للطلب الرجاء ارسال رسالة خاصة تحتوي على الإسم والعنوان كاملا ورقم الموبايل وآخر إحتياط مع العدد والألوان
أو بإرسال رسالة نصية على رقم الموبايل الظاهر تحت إسمي تتضمن الطلبية والاسم والعنوان
والتوصيل عن طريق شركة سلم واستلم مقابل 25 درهم لجميع المناطق
ما عدا الغربية 45 درهم
شرفوني على هذا الرابط بزيارة مواضيعي الأخرى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php...&starteronly=1
فير التيتانيوم أحدث فير في العالم مع عدة تسريحات
كيراتين الدياموند الخالي من الفورمالدهايد والقابل للغسل فورا
جميع منتجات الدكتور كابور الطبيعية
ارمي قلم الحواجب والماسكرا بعيدا و تمتعي بالجمال الطبيعي
جهاز الواكس المنزلي
والعديد من المنتجات الأخرى
تم بحمد الله

----------


## دهن_العود

موووووووووفقه غلاي

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## الـ نّ ـون

اختراع جميل ..

موووفقه 

 :55: 

الـ نّ ـون

 :55:

----------


## ماما امولة

> 


بارك الله فيج غلاتي^^

----------


## دبويه2007

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> بارك الله فيج غلاتي^^


وفيج حبيبتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> وفيج حبيبتي ^^


اللهم ارحمها رحمة من عندك تغنيها بك عن رحمة من سواك^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

:Astaghfor:

----------


## ماما امولة

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ارحمها رحمة من عندك تغنيها بك عن رحمة من سواك^^


آآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم تقبل منها ومحص ذنوبها^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم تقبل منها ومحص ذنوبها^^


آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


ليلة جمعة مباركة غاليتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## النرجس

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ليلة جمعة مباركة غاليتي ^^


ربي يجعل لج فيها ساعة استجابه  :Smile:

----------


## ماما امولة

> ربي يجعل لج فيها ساعة استجابه


آآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل يا عسوووووووووولة^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> آآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل يا عسوووووووووولة^^


ثانكس يا قشطه ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> ثانكس يا قشطه ^^


ربي يكرمج حبيبتي من اوسع ابوابه^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppz

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

///////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

********************

----------


## ماما امولة

////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

================

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppz

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربي يكرمج حبيبتي من اوسع ابوابه^^


آآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم ارزقها زيارة بيتك الحرام عاجلا غير آآآآآآجل^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

//////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ارزقها زيارة بيتك الحرام عاجلا غير آآآآآآجل^^


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


صباح الأنوار والسرور حبيبتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

:Rasool1:

----------


## ماما امولة

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## ماما امولة

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## ماما امولة

:Sob7an:

----------


## ماما امولة

:Sob7an:

----------


## ماما امولة

:Sob7an:

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

**********************

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> صباح الأنوار والسرور حبيبتي ^^


مساء الجوري ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> مساء الجوري ^^


ربي يسدد خطاج الى الخير حبيبتي^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

:Sobhan:

----------


## دلال 25

موفقه

----------


## ماما امولة

===============

----------


## ماما امولة

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## ماما امولة

==============

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

=============

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

:Sob7an:

----------


## ماما امولة

:Sobhan:

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

/////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربي يسدد خطاج الى الخير حبيبتي^^


آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم اختم لها بخير وأحسن عاقبتها^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اختم لها بخير وأحسن عاقبتها^^


آآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم اكتب لها السعادة في الدارين^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

:Ozkorallah:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اكتب لها السعادة في الدارين^^


آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم نور قلبها بالإيمان وعقلها بالحكمة^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم نور قلبها بالإيمان وعقلها بالحكمة^^


آآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


ربي يرفع قدرج ومقامج غناتي^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## احتاجك..

موفقه^^

----------


## نقنوقة

وناسة المنتج ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربي يرفع قدرج ومقامج غناتي^^


آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


ربي يكرمج من اوسع أبوابه^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربي يكرمج من اوسع أبوابه^^


آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم أرها الحق حقا وارزقها اتباعه^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

:Sobhan:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم أرها الحق حقا وارزقها اتباعه^^


آآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم اجعل القرآن لذنوبها ممحصا^^

----------


## ماما امولة

:Rasool1:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اجعل القرآن لذنوبها ممحصا^^


آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


يا معلم آدم علمها ويا مفهم سليمان فهمها^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> يا معلم آدم علمها ويا مفهم سليمان فهمها^^


آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم ما قسمت في هذا اليوم من رزق فاجعل لها منه اوفر النصيب^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## فلة للأبد

بالتوفيق خيتوووو

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ما قسمت في هذا اليوم من رزق فاجعل لها منه اوفر النصيب^^


آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


يسعد اوقاتج غناتي^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> يسعد اوقاتج غناتي^^


ربي يسعدج في الدنيا والآخره ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> ربي يسعدج في الدنيا والآخره ^^


آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
ولج بالمثل حبيبة قلبي^^

----------


## ماما امولة

:Rasool1:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
> ولج بالمثل حبيبة قلبي^^


تسلمين يالغاليه  :12 (43):

----------


## ماما امولة

> تسلمين يالغاليه


اللهم اهدها واهدي بها^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اهدها واهدي بها^^


آآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


رفع الله قدرج غناتي^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> رفع الله قدرج غناتي^^


آآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم ثبتها عند سؤال الملكين^^

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شا ء الله

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ثبتها عند سؤال الملكين^^


آآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم اقسم لها من خشيتك ما تحول به بينها وبين معصيتك^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اقسم لها من خشيتك ما تحول به بينها وبين معصيتك^^


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم وفقها للعمل الصالح الرشيد^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم وفقها للعمل الصالح الرشيد^^


آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم ارزقها حبك وحب من احبك^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ارزقها حبك وحب من احبك^^


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم ارزقها بالرفقة الصالحة^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ارزقها بالرفقة الصالحة^^


آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم بلغها ليلة القدر^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم بلغها ليلة القدر^^


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


جمعة مباركة حبيبتي^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> جمعة مباركة حبيبتي^^


ربي يكتب لج فيها ساعة استجابه ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> ربي يكتب لج فيها ساعة استجابه ^^


تسلميلي يا ذوووووووووووق^^

----------


## ماما امولة

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> تسلميلي يا ذوووووووووووق^^


ربي يسلمج الغلا ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> ربي يسلمج الغلا ^^


ربي يرضى عنج دنيا وآخرة^^

----------


## ماما امولة

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربي يرضى عنج دنيا وآخرة^^


آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل يالغاليه ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل يالغاليه ^^


هلا وغلا بأعز الحلوات^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> هلا وغلا بأعز الحلوات^^


هلا بالعسل ماما اموله ^__________^

----------


## ماما امولة

> هلا بالعسل ماما اموله ^__________^


والله انتي العسوووووووووووووولة^______*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> والله انتي العسوووووووووووووولة^______*


*___*

تسلمين يا قشطه ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> *___*
> 
> تسلمين يا قشطه ^^


ربي يباركلج في وقتج وعمرج وصحتج حبيبتي^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربي يباركلج في وقتج وعمرج وصحتج حبيبتي^^


آآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


جزيتي الجنة اختي الحبيبة^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> جزيتي الجنة اختي الحبيبة^^


آآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم أعنها على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم أعنها على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك^^


آآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


 ربي يحفظج من كل سوء غناتي^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربي يحفظج من كل سوء غناتي^^


آآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ماما امولة

> 


ربي يبلغج ليلة القدر ويرزقج نوره وبركتها وهداها^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربي يبلغج ليلة القدر ويرزقج نوره وبركتها وهداها^^


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## هواجس خير

ما شا ء الله

----------


## princcea tear

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت , أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ماما امولة

> 


ربي يتقبل طاعاتج حبيبتي^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربي يتقبل طاعاتج حبيبتي^^


ربي يتقبل من الجميع ان شاء الله ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> ربي يتقبل من الجميع ان شاء الله ^^


اللهم فقهها في الدين وعلمها التأويل^^

----------


## ام منصور وحمد

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


اختراع جميل ..

موووفقه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم فقهها في الدين وعلمها التأويل^^


اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^_^

----------


## ماما امولة

> اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^_^


اللهم أعد عليها رمضان أعواما عديدة وسنين مديدة^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم أعد عليها رمضان أعواما عديدة وسنين مديدة^^


اللهم آآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شا ء الله

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ماما امولة

> 


اللهم أكرمها بحفظ القرآن وتدبر معانيه والعمل بما فيه^^

----------


## ماما امولة

:Anotherone:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم أكرمها بحفظ القرآن وتدبر معانيه والعمل بما فيه^^


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

اللهم إملا قلبها بالإيمان^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم إملا قلبها بالإيمان^^


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم اكتب لها السعادة في الدارين^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## واثقات الخطى

بالتوفيق أختي

----------


## ماما امولة

> بالتوفيق أختي


مشكوووووووووورة اختي^^

----------


## ماما امولة

//////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

==================

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

***********************

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

/////////////////////////////

----------


## ۞ ملاك ۞

كم مدة مفعوله ؟؟؟


موفقه

----------


## ماما امولة

> كم مدة مفعوله ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> موفقه


لغاية ما تغسليه بالشامبو اختي
تسلمين

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

////////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## أم مريم الحوي

بالتوفيق أختي

----------


## ماما امولة

> بالتوفيق أختي


مشكووووووووووووووورة الغلا^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## ماما امولة

////////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

********************

----------


## ماما امولة

//////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

================

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## هيام2

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اكتب لها السعادة في الدارين^^


آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


حبيبتي والله^^
الف مباااااااااارك عمرتج وربي يتقبل طاعاتج الغالية^___^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> حبيبتي والله^^
> الف مباااااااااارك عمرتج وربي يتقبل طاعاتج الغالية^___^


^_________^

الله يبارك فيج والله يتقبل من الجميع صالح الاعمال  :Smile:

----------


## ماما امولة

> ^_________^
> 
> الله يبارك فيج والله يتقبل من الجميع صالح الاعمال


تسلميلي يا قمر^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> تسلميلي يا قمر^^


ربي يسلمج حبيبتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> ربي يسلمج حبيبتي ^^


اللهم تقبل طاعاتها واستجب دعواتها^^

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شا ء الله

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم تقبل طاعاتها واستجب دعواتها^^


اللهم آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> اللهم آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم اجعلها من اهل الفردوس الأعلى^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اجعلها من اهل الفردوس الأعلى^^


آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم باعد بينها وبين الخطايا كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم باعد بينها وبين الخطايا كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب^^


اللهم آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> اللهم آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم اكتب لها السعادة في الدارين ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اكتب لها السعادة في الدارين ^^


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم يا مقلب القلوب والأبصار ثبت قلبها على دينك^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم يا مقلب القلوب والأبصار ثبت قلبها على دينك^^


آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم اجعلها من اوليائك الصالحين الذين لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اجعلها من اوليائك الصالحين الذين لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون^^


آآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم حبب اليها الايمان وزينه في قلبها^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم حبب اليها الايمان وزينه في قلبها^^


آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم ارزقها علما نافعا ورزقا واسعا^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ارزقها علما نافعا ورزقا واسعا^^


آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه
اجمعها بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آآآآآآآآآآجل^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## هيام2

من لم يملك من الأدب ما يكفي لاحترامك واحترام رأيك لا يستحق أن تعطيه أذنا صاغية أو توليه وقتا ثمينا

----------


## ماما امولة

> من لم يملك من الأدب ما يكفي لاحترامك واحترام رأيك لا يستحق أن تعطيه أذنا صاغية أو توليه وقتا ثمينا


مشكووووووورة على الرفع

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه
> اجمعها بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آآآآآآآآآآجل^^


آآآآآآآآآآآمين تسلمين حبيبتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآمين تسلمين حبيبتي ^^


اللهم اكرمها بمغفرتك ورضوانك^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اكرمها بمغفرتك ورضوانك^^


آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم أحسن عاقبتها في الأمور كلها، وأجرها من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم أحسن عاقبتها في الأمور كلها، وأجرها من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة^^


آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


ربي يزيد عزج ومقدارج^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربي يزيد عزج ومقدارج^^


آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنها^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنها^^


آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم وفقها وسدد خطاها^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم وفقها وسدد خطاها^^


آآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم إني أعيذها بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم إني أعيذها بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء^^


آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم يسر لها الخير اينما ذهبت وقدرها على فعله^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم يسر لها الخير اينما ذهبت وقدرها على فعله^^


آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


 اللهم أجعلها من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم أجعلها من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه^^


آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


رب أنزلها منازل النبيين و الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين , و حسن أولئك رفيقا ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> رب أنزلها منازل النبيين و الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين , و حسن أولئك رفيقا ^^


آآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم رطب لسانها بذكرك^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم رطب لسانها بذكرك^^


آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم ارزقها بالزوج الصالح واجعله قرة عين لها^^

----------


## ensana

بالتوفيق يا رب  :Smile:

----------


## ماما امولة

> بالتوفيق يا رب


مشكوووووووووورة الغلا^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ارزقها بالزوج الصالح واجعله قرة عين لها^^


آآآآآمين تسلمين حبيبتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين تسلمين حبيبتي ^^


ربنا آتها ثواب الدنيا و حسن ثواب الآخرة^^

----------


## ماما امولة

//////////////////////////

----------


## الفراشة2020

موفقه الغالية

----------


## ماما امولة

> موفقه الغالية


تسلميييييييييييين

----------


## ماما امولة

*******************

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

///////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

-----------------------------

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

==================

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربنا آتها ثواب الدنيا و حسن ثواب الآخرة^^


آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم فقهها في الدين وعلمها التأويل^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

/////////////////////////////

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم فقهها في الدين وعلمها التأويل^^


آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم احيها مسلمة وتوفها مسلمة وابعثها يوم القيامة مسلمة^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم احيها مسلمة وتوفها مسلمة وابعثها يوم القيامة مسلمة^^


آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


ان شاء الله حبيبتي ندخل سويا من باب الريان^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شا ء الله

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ان شاء الله حبيبتي ندخل سويا من باب الريان^^


ان شاااااااء الله  :Smile:

----------


## ماما امولة

> ان شاااااااء الله


اللهم ارزقها حبك وحب من يحبك^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ارزقها حبك وحب من يحبك^^


آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم باعد بينها وبين خطاياها كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم باعد بينها وبين خطاياها كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب^^


آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم اكرمها ولا تهنها واعطها ولا تحرمها^^

----------


## ماما امولة

UPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## ماما امولة

UPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## ماما امولة

UPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

////////////////////////

----------


## أم غالية ^^

شي غريب الصراحة
يبالي أجربه

----------


## ماما امولة

> شي غريب الصراحة
> يبالي أجربه


حياكي الله اختي^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اكرمها ولا تهنها واعطها ولا تحرمها^^


آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم اهدها لأحسن الاخلاق والاقوال والافعال لا يهدي لأحسنها الا انت^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اهدها لأحسن الاخلاق والاقوال والافعال لا يهدي لأحسنها الا انت^^


اللهم آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> اللهم آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


أقسمت عليك يا رب بأسمائك الحسنى وبصفاتك العلى ان ترزقها بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آآآآآجل^^
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين^______^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> أقسمت عليك يا رب بأسمائك الحسنى وبصفاتك العلى ان ترزقها بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آآآآآجل^^
> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين^______^


آآآآآمين تسلميييييين حبيبتي ^^

يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين تسلميييييين حبيبتي ^^
> 
> يزاج الله خير


اللهم اسعدها في الدارين^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اسعدها في الدارين^^


آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم عافها في بدنها ابدا ما احييتها^^

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم عافها في بدنها ابدا ما احييتها^^


آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم ارزقها من خزائنك الواسعة حتى ترضيها^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ارزقها من خزائنك الواسعة حتى ترضيها^^


آآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


جمعة مباركة حبيبتي^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> جمعة مباركة حبيبتي^^


ربي يكتب لج فيها ساعة استجابه ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> ربي يكتب لج فيها ساعة استجابه ^^


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل حبيبتي^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل حبيبتي^^


تسلمين ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> تسلمين ^^


اللهم انصرها على من عاداها ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم انصرها على من عاداها ^^


آآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم احفظها بحفظك واسترها بسترك^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

////////////////////////////

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم احفظها بحفظك واسترها بسترك^^


آآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل  :Smile:

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شا ء الله

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل


جزيتي الجنة حبيبتي^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

/////////////////////////////

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> جزيتي الجنة حبيبتي^^


وياج الغلا ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> وياج الغلا ^^


مشكوووووووورة على هالمقطع الراااااااائع
في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> مشكوووووووورة على هالمقطع الراااااااائع
> في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله^^


العفووو فديتج  :Smile: 

آآآمين ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> العفووو فديتج 
> 
> آآآمين ^^


اللهم اجعلها ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اجعلها ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه^^


آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

جمعة مباركة غاليتي^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> جمعة مباركة غاليتي^^


ربي يكتب لج فيها ساعة استجابه

----------


## ماما امولة

> ربي يكتب لج فيها ساعة استجابه


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل غناتي^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

*******************

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل غناتي^^


تسلمين  :Smile:

----------


## ماما امولة

> تسلمين


اللهم الهمها رشدها وأعذها من شر نفسها^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000000

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم الهمها رشدها وأعذها من شر نفسها^^


آآآآمين ولج بالمثل  :Smile:

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآمين ولج بالمثل


اللهم اجعلها من أوليائك الصالحين الذين لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون^^

----------


## ماما امولة

000000000000000

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اجعلها من أوليائك الصالحين الذين لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون^^


اللهم آآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

اللهم يا حنان يا منان متعها برضوانك^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

0000000000000

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم يا حنان يا منان متعها برضوانك^^


آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


جمعة مباركة حبيبتي^^

----------


## ماما امولة

================

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> جمعة مباركة حبيبتي^^


ربي يوفقج ويرزقج من أوسع ابوابه

----------


## ماما امولة

> ربي يوفقج ويرزقج من أوسع ابوابه


اللهم آآآآآآآآآآمين
ولج بالمثل يا قمر البنات^^

----------


## ماما امولة

///////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

//////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم آآآآآآآآآآمين
> ولج بالمثل يا قمر البنات^^


تسلمين حبيبتي ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ماما امولة

> 


ياااااااارب العيد القادم تكوني في بيت الزوجية ^______^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ياااااااارب العيد القادم تكوني في بيت الزوجية ^______^


آآآمين ... مشكوره فديتج  :Smile:

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآمين ... مشكوره فديتج


تسلميلي يا قمر^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## senyrita

بالتوفيق حبيبتي

----------


## ماما امولة

> بالتوفيق حبيبتي


مشكوووووووووورة الغلا^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> تسلميلي يا قمر^^


ربي يسلمج ^^

ربي يكتب لج ساعة استجابه في هاليوم المبارك ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> ربي يسلمج ^^
> 
> ربي يكتب لج ساعة استجابه في هاليوم المبارك ^^


اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
وربي يجعل كل اوقاتج مستجابة الدعاء^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

/////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

////////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
> وربي يجعل كل اوقاتج مستجابة الدعاء^^


آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم قها شر الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم قها شر الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن^^


آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم استجب دعائها في هذا اليوم الفضيل^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم استجب دعائها في هذا اليوم الفضيل^^


آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم صب عليها الخيرصبا صبا ولا تجعل عيشها كدا كدا^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم صب عليها الخيرصبا صبا ولا تجعل عيشها كدا كدا^^


آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم ردها إليك رداً جميلاً . اللهم ردها إليك وأنت راضٍ عنها^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

////////////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

***********************

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

//////////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

===============

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ردها إليك رداً جميلاً . اللهم ردها إليك وأنت راضٍ عنها^^


آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم ارزقها عملا صالحا تتقبله منها ويقربها إليك^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## الـدماني

موووووووووفقه غلاي

----------


## ماما امولة

> موووووووووفقه غلاي


تسلميييييييييييييين^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

.....................................

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ارزقها عملا صالحا تتقبله منها ويقربها إليك^^


آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

ربي يكتب لج ساعه استجابه في هاليوم المبارك  :Smile:

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^
> 
> ربي يكتب لج ساعه استجابه في هاليوم المبارك


آآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل غاليتي^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> آآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل غاليتي^^


تسلمين حبيبتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> تسلمين حبيبتي ^^


اللهم إني أسألك يا الله بأنك الواحد الأحد، الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد، ولم يكن له كفواً أحد، أن تغفر لها ذنوبها إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

************************

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم إني أسألك يا الله بأنك الواحد الأحد، الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد، ولم يكن له كفواً أحد، أن تغفر لها ذنوبها إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم^^


آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


ربي يكتبلج السعادة في الدارين حبيبتي ^__^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

===============

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

///////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

==================

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربي يكتبلج السعادة في الدارين حبيبتي ^__^


آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم اعنها على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اعنها على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك^^


آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


جمعة مباركة حياتي ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> جمعة مباركة حياتي ^^


ربي يكتب لج ساعة استجابه ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> ربي يكتب لج ساعة استجابه ^^


آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل غاليتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

***********************

----------


## ماما امولة

=================

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

//////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

===========

----------


## ماما امولة

================

----------


## ماما امولة

UPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

=============

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل غاليتي ^^


تسلمين ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> تسلمين ^^


اللهم حبب اليها الايمان و زينه فى قلبها , و كره اليها الكفر و الفسوق و العصيان , و أجعلها من الراشدين , و أجعلها هداة مهتدين, غير ضالة ولا مضلة

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

===============

----------


## ماما امولة

////////////////////////

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم حبب اليها الايمان و زينه فى قلبها , و كره اليها الكفر و الفسوق و العصيان , و أجعلها من الراشدين , و أجعلها هداة مهتدين, غير ضالة ولا مضلة


آآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم اجعلها يا مولانا من عتقائك من النار و من المقبولين و من ورثة جنة النعيم ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

=============

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## Om 3issa

بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## ماما امولة

> بالتوفيق يارب


مشكووووووووورة

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اجعلها يا مولانا من عتقائك من النار و من المقبولين و من ورثة جنة النعيم ^^


آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


جمعة مباركة حبيبتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

===================

----------


## ماما امولة

================

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> جمعة مباركة حبيبتي ^^


ربي يرزقج ساعة استجابه  :Smile:

----------


## ماما امولة

> ربي يرزقج ساعة استجابه


آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل حياتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

//////////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

up
up
up

----------


## ماما امولة

=================

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

*********************

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

//////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

000000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppp

----------


## Honey Pot

موفقه الغالية

----------


## ماما امولة

> موفقه الغالية


تسلميييييييييييييين^^

----------


## ماما امولة

////////////////////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل حياتي ^^


تسلمين حبيبتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> تسلمين حبيبتي ^^


الله يريح بالج في الدنيا والآخرة ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> الله يريح بالج في الدنيا والآخرة ^^


آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم نجح مقاصدها وسدد خطاها ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم نجح مقاصدها وسدد خطاها ^^


آآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم ردها إليك رداً جميلاً . اللهم ردها إليك وأنت راضٍ عنها ^^

----------


## rozee

للرفع

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

==============

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ردها إليك رداً جميلاً . اللهم ردها إليك وأنت راضٍ عنها ^^


آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم اني اسألك لها العفو والعافية في الدين والدنيا والآخرة ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اني اسألك لها العفو والعافية في الدين والدنيا والآخرة ^^


آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

000000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


جمعة مباركة حبيبتي ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> جمعة مباركة حبيبتي ^^


ربي يكتب لج ساعه استجابه ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> ربي يكتب لج ساعه استجابه ^^


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


تسلمين حبيبتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> تسلمين حبيبتي ^^


اللهم ارزقها بالرفقة الصالحة التي تعينها على طاعتك ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

==================

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ارزقها بالرفقة الصالحة التي تعينها على طاعتك ^^


آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم ارزقها عملا صالحا تتقبله منها ويقربها اليك ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ارزقها عملا صالحا تتقبله منها ويقربها اليك ^^


آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهم يسر لها الخير اينما ذهبت وقدرها على فعله ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم يسر لها الخير اينما ذهبت وقدرها على فعله ^^


آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

كل دقَيقَہ . . مَنْ عّمَرْنـَا . . آنَفْاسّ لآ تّعَودْ . . .
فلَتگنْ
لأنفْاسَگ . .حّـَلاۈة الإستغفـَآرْ .
آستغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي
القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^
> 
> كل دقَيقَہ . . مَنْ عّمَرْنـَا . . آنَفْاسّ لآ تّعَودْ . . .
> فلَتگنْ
> لأنفْاسَگ . .حّـَلاۈة الإستغفـَآرْ .
> آستغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي
> القيوم وأتوب إليه


جزاج الله خيرا على الموعظة الرااااااااااااائعة ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

=================

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> جزاج الله خيرا على الموعظة الرااااااااااااائعة ^^


ويزاج ^^


لأن ( الله ربي )
سأبحر في أُمنياتي .. سأزيدُ رغباتي !

سَأطمع في دُعائي أكثر ..
لأن الله رَبي !
... ... سأطرُق البابَ وإن طال الفَتح `
سأنطَرِحُ على الأعتاب وإن امتدّ الزمان ،

فحتماً ولابُد ; سأبكي فرحاً يوماً
من دَهشتي بالعطاء .. / لأنه ” آلله

----------


## ماما امولة

> ويزاج ^^
> 
> 
> لأن ( الله ربي )
> سأبحر في أُمنياتي .. سأزيدُ رغباتي !
> 
> سَأطمع في دُعائي أكثر ..
> لأن الله رَبي !
> ... ... سأطرُق البابَ وإن طال الفَتح `
> ...


ربي يقويج على الطاعات ويجعلج من المقبولين ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

000000000000

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربي يقويج على الطاعات ويجعلج من المقبولين ^^


آآآآمين وياج ^^

ﺂللَّہُـمَّــ ألبسنـــا لباس التـقوى
و أكفنـــا مـــا أهمّـنـــا ..
و أسعدنا بطاعتك و تسبيحـــك ..
و ارزقـــنا مِـــن واســـع كرمـــك ..
و اغفـــر لنـــا و ارحمنـــا بحمايتك ..
و احفظـــنا مـــن كـــلّ شـــرّ ، و فـــرّج همّــــنا ..
و أسعـــد قلوبنـــا ، و ارزقنـــا الطـمأنينـــة

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآمين وياج ^^
> 
> ﺂللَّہُـمَّــ ألبسنـــا لباس التـقوى
> و أكفنـــا مـــا أهمّـنـــا ..
> و أسعدنا بطاعتك و تسبيحـــك ..
> و ارزقـــنا مِـــن واســـع كرمـــك ..
> و اغفـــر لنـــا و ارحمنـــا بحمايتك ..
> و احفظـــنا مـــن كـــلّ شـــرّ ، و فـــرّج همّــــنا ..
> و أسعـــد قلوبنـــا ، و ارزقنـــا الطـمأنينـــة


اللهم إني أسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء وبقوتك التي قهرت بها كل شيء وخضع لها كل شيء وذلّ لها كل شيء وبجبروتك التي غلبت بها كل شيء وبعزتك التي لا يقوم لها شيء ان ترزقها بالزوج الصالح الذي يكون قرة عين لها ولوالديها ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم إني أسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء وبقوتك التي قهرت بها كل شيء وخضع لها كل شيء وذلّ لها كل شيء وبجبروتك التي غلبت بها كل شيء وبعزتك التي لا يقوم لها شيء ان ترزقها بالزوج الصالح الذي يكون قرة عين لها ولوالديها ^^


اللهم آآآآمين ^^

يزاج الله خير  :Smile: 

الـلـهـمَّ ثـبّـتْ قَــولـــيْ بـ لـآ إلــهَ إلّـا الـلـه يــومَ تُــرفَــعُ الـــرّوحُ إِلــيــكْ ♥

----------


## *عســـولة*

موفقة

----------


## مملكة المهــا

الـلـهـمَّ ثـبّـتْ قَــولـــيْ بـ لـآ إلــهَ إلّـا الـلـه يــومَ تُــرفَــعُ الـــرّوحُ إِلــيــكْ ♥

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللَهُمَ ارزُقنا فِي هَذِهِ الليلة ...
طُمَأنِينَةٍ لِـ كُلّ قَلبٍ خَآئِف ~

وَ فَرَحَةً لِـ كُلّ رُوحٍ اشتَاقَتهَآ ~
وَ صِحّةً لِـ كُلّ جَسَدٍ مُنهَكٍ ~

----------


## ماما امولة

> اللَهُمَ ارزُقنا فِي هَذِهِ الليلة ...
> طُمَأنِينَةٍ لِـ كُلّ قَلبٍ خَآئِف ~
> 
> وَ فَرَحَةً لِـ كُلّ رُوحٍ اشتَاقَتهَآ ~
> وَ صِحّةً لِـ كُلّ جَسَدٍ مُنهَكٍ ~


اللهم الهمها رشدها واعذها من شر نفسها ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

0000000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم الهمها رشدها واعذها من شر نفسها ^^


آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


█▓░ قيام الليل ░▓█

 █▓░ صلاة الفجر ░▓█ ‏

█▓░ الصدقه ░▓█

█▓░ يوم القيامه ░▓█

█▓░ صلاة الضحى ░▓█

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^
> 
> 
> █▓░ قيام الليل ░▓█
> 
>  █▓░ صلاة الفجر ░▓█ ‏
> 
> █▓░ الصدقه ░▓█
> 
> ...


اللهم اعنها على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

================

----------


## ماما امولة

================

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

0000000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

0000000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

============

----------


## ماما امولة

================

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

=============

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اعنها على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ^^


آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

اللهم اجعل ابواب الجنة الثمانية تفتح لنا..

و قلوب الناس ترتاح لنا..

و كل حسنة تتضاعف لنا ..
... 
و كل خير في الدنيا يوهب لنا..

و كل نعيم في الجنة يعطى لنا..

و كل خطوة الملائكة تدعو لنا..

و في كل صلاة على النبي يغفر الله لنا

اللهم امــــــــــــين يــــــــارب

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^
> 
> اللهم اجعل ابواب الجنة الثمانية تفتح لنا..
> 
> و قلوب الناس ترتاح لنا..
> 
> و كل حسنة تتضاعف لنا ..
> ... 
> و كل خير في الدنيا يوهب لنا..
> ...


اللهم ارزقها حبك وحب من يحبك ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ارزقها حبك وحب من يحبك ^^


آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

اللهم اجعل ابواب الجنة الثمانية تفتح لنا..

و قلوب الناس ترتاح لنا..

و كل حسنة تتضاعف لنا ..
... 
و كل خير في الدنيا يوهب لنا..

و كل نعيم في الجنة يعطى لنا..

و كل خطوة الملائكة تدعو لنا..

و في كل صلاة على النبي يغفر الله لنا

اللهم امــــــــــــين يــــــــارب

----------


## m3andah

اختراع حلو..شفته قبل...بس ان شالله ما احتاجه ..............

موفقــــــــــــــة

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^
> 
> اللهم اجعل ابواب الجنة الثمانية تفتح لنا..
> 
> و قلوب الناس ترتاح لنا..
> 
> و كل حسنة تتضاعف لنا ..
> ... 
> و كل خير في الدنيا يوهب لنا..
> ...


ربي يرفع قدرج غناتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربي يرفع قدرج غناتي ^^


آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

|[ ساعــــة استجــــابة ]|

عَنْ جَابِرْ بْنُ عَبْدِاللّه -رَضِيَ اللّه عَنْهُمَا- قَالْ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللّه -صَلّى اللّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمْ-:
... «يَوْمُ الجُمُعة اثِنْتَا عَشْرَةَ سَاعَةً، لاَ يُوجَد فِيهَا عَبْدٌ مُسْلِمٌ يَسْأَلُ الله شَيْئاً إِلاَّ آتَاهُ إِيَّاهُ، فَالْتَمِسُوهَا آخِرَ سَاعَةٍ بَعْدَ العَصْر».

(رواه أبو داود والنســائي)
[صَحّحـــــه الألبـــــاني]

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^
> 
> |[ ساعــــة استجــــابة ]|
> 
> عَنْ جَابِرْ بْنُ عَبْدِاللّه -رَضِيَ اللّه عَنْهُمَا- قَالْ:
> قَالَ رَسُولُ اللّه -صَلّى اللّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمْ-:
> ... «يَوْمُ الجُمُعة اثِنْتَا عَشْرَةَ سَاعَةً، لاَ يُوجَد فِيهَا عَبْدٌ مُسْلِمٌ يَسْأَلُ الله شَيْئاً إِلاَّ آتَاهُ إِيَّاهُ، فَالْتَمِسُوهَا آخِرَ سَاعَةٍ بَعْدَ العَصْر».
> 
> (رواه أبو داود والنســائي)
> [صَحّحـــــه الألبـــــاني]


يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث اصلح لها شأنها كله ولا تكلها الى نفسها طرفة عين ولا اقل من ذلك ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

0000000000000000000

----------


## R A N S H E Z

موفقه يا الغاليه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث اصلح لها شأنها كله ولا تكلها الى نفسها طرفة عين ولا اقل من ذلك ^^


آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

'ربــيّ♥ .. آجعَل يومّي آفضُلْ مِن آمسَسيّ ۈ غديّ آفضلَ مِنّ يوٌۆمي ۈلآ ٺحْرمنيَ سعَآدةً حُلمْ آنتظٌرت ٺحقَيقہٌ

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^
> 
> 'ربــيّ♥ .. آجعَل يومّي آفضُلْ مِن آمسَسيّ ۈ غديّ آفضلَ مِنّ يوٌۆمي ۈلآ ٺحْرمنيَ سعَآدةً حُلمْ آنتظٌرت ٺحقَيقہٌ


اللهم اجعلها من الذين يحبونَ لقاءكَ وتحبُّ لقاءهم^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم اجعلها من الذين يحبونَ لقاءكَ وتحبُّ لقاءهم^^


اللهم آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

اللهُمَ امـسَـــــــــح عــنـا أوجــاعنــــــــا و نَــوّر
ظُـلمـــــــات ليــالــــــينـا .. اللهــمَ إسقنـــــــا فَرحــاً
و إرزقنـــــــــا مِــن كُــل مَــداخــــــــل الخَيــــــــر ..♥
اللــــهـــــم حقــــــــق أمــانينــــــــا وَ فــــــــرجّ
هــــــــم كُــل مَهــمــــــــوم فينـــــــا يَــــــــــا رب يَا كريـــــم
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## هجوري الجوري

موفجه الغلا

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهـم اجعلنـا ممّـن قبضـتَ أرواحهم و أنـتَ راض ٍ عنهـم

و ممّـن تفُـوح ُ رائـحـة المسك منهــم

و تشهد ( أصابـعهم ) بـالشهادة قبل الموت

----------


## ماما امولة

> اللهـم اجعلنـا ممّـن قبضـتَ أرواحهم و أنـتَ راض ٍ عنهـم
> 
> و ممّـن تفُـوح ُ رائـحـة المسك منهــم
> 
> و تشهد ( أصابـعهم ) بـالشهادة قبل الموت


ربي ينولج الي بالج حبيبتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

حِينْ تَضيق/ بِكُمْ ﻵ تبگو َ .. { بَل إسجُدوا } ♥  :Smile:  !

----------


## ماما امولة

> حِينْ تَضيق/ بِكُمْ ﻵ تبگو َ .. { بَل إسجُدوا } ♥  !


جزيتي الفردوس الأعلى غاليتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> جزيتي الفردوس الأعلى غاليتي ^^


آآآآآآمين وياج ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآمين وياج ان شاء الله


ربي يباركلج في اوقاتج حبيبتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

0000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

//////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربي يباركلج في اوقاتج حبيبتي ^^


آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^


اللهــــــــ♥ــــــــــمّ

يا من لا تـــــراه العيـــــــون

و لا تخـــــالطه الظنــــــــون

و لا يصـــــفه الواصفــــــون

أذق قلــــــ♥ـــــــوبنا

بـــرد عفـــوك وحلاوة حبك ♥

وافتح مسامع قلوبنا لذكرك ♥

و اغفــر لنــــا بكــــــــرمك ♥

و أدخلنا جنتك برحــــــمتك ♥

يـــ♥ـــا رب العـــ♥ـــالمـين ♥

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^
> 
> 
> اللهــــــــ♥ــــــــــمّ
> 
> يا من لا تـــــراه العيـــــــون
> 
> و لا تخـــــالطه الظنــــــــون
> 
> ...


جمعة مباركة حياتي ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

0000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شا ء الله

----------


## ماما امولة

000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

0000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000000

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> جمعة مباركة حياتي ^^


ربي يكتب لج ساعة استجابه  :Smile: 

ربِ إنك ترآنا وتعلم بَ حآلنا فَ أبدل عسرنا يسراً ، و أبدل شدتنا بَ الفرج القريب من عندك يا رب .. {♥}

----------


## ماما امولة

> ربي يكتب لج ساعة استجابه 
> 
> ربِ إنك ترآنا وتعلم بَ حآلنا فَ أبدل عسرنا يسراً ، و أبدل شدتنا بَ الفرج القريب من عندك يا رب .. {♥}


اللهم ارزقها بالزوج الصالح التقي واجعله قرة عين لها ولأهلها ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

استغفر الله

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

لا اله الا الله

----------


## ماما امولة

0000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

Uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ارزقها بالزوج الصالح التقي واجعله قرة عين لها ولأهلها ^^


آآآمين تسلمين حبيبتي ... ربي يرزقج من حيث لاتحتسبين ^^

إلــهــي قــد وجــدتــك دائما رحــيــمــاً ♥ فــكــيــف لا أرجــوك ♥

و وجــدتــك دائما ناصــراً و مــعــيــنــاً ♥ فــكــيــف لا أدعــوك ♥

فمن لي إذا لم تكن معي ♥ و من ذا الذي سيضرّني إذا حفظتني ♥

فـكـن مـعـي ♥ ربـي ♥ فـي كـل امـوري فـقـد فـوضـتـهـا كـلـهـا الـيـك ♥

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآمين تسلمين حبيبتي ... ربي يرزقج من حيث لاتحتسبين ^^
> 
> إلــهــي قــد وجــدتــك دائما رحــيــمــاً ♥ فــكــيــف لا أرجــوك ♥
> 
> و وجــدتــك دائما ناصــراً و مــعــيــنــاً ♥ فــكــيــف لا أدعــوك ♥
> 
> فمن لي إذا لم تكن معي ♥ و من ذا الذي سيضرّني إذا حفظتني ♥
> 
> فـكـن مـعـي ♥ ربـي ♥ فـي كـل امـوري فـقـد فـوضـتـهـا كـلـهـا الـيـك ♥


اللهم آآآآآآآآآمين
ولج بالمثل يا قمر البنات^^

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم آآآآآآآآآمين
> ولج بالمثل يا قمر البنات^^


تسلمين  :Smile: 

اللهٌمّـ يـآ رحمآن يـآ رحيمـ يـآ سميع يـآ قريب يـآ مجيب ~

نسألك بكل دقيقة تمر من عمرنآ ،، أن تغفر لنآ ذنوبنآ وإسرافنآ في أمرنآ \\
وأن تصلح لنآ أحوالنآ ،، وأن تُيسر لنآ أُمورنآ () ..

آللهُمّـ آميــــن *

----------


## ماما امولة

> تسلمين 
> 
> اللهٌمّـ يـآ رحمآن يـآ رحيمـ يـآ سميع يـآ قريب يـآ مجيب ~
> 
> نسألك بكل دقيقة تمر من عمرنآ ،، أن تغفر لنآ ذنوبنآ وإسرافنآ في أمرنآ \\
> وأن تصلح لنآ أحوالنآ ،، وأن تُيسر لنآ أُمورنآ () ..
> 
> آللهُمّـ آميــــن *


حياتي وين هالغيبة يا قمر
اشتقنالك مووووووووووووووووواه ^__^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> حياتي وين هالغيبة يا قمر
> اشتقنالك مووووووووووووووووواه ^__^


حبيبتي والله انا بعد اشتقت لج بس المنتدى كان بطيء ويعلق  :Frown: 

ياقَاضِـــــــــيَ الحَاجَــــــــاتِ ♥

يا كَاشِـــــفَ الكَرُبَــــــــاتِ ♥

يَا رَفِيــــــــــــــعَ الدَّرَجَـــــاتِ ♥

وَيَا غَافِــــــــــــرَ الــــزَّلاَّتِ ♥

اغْفِرْ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ وَالمُسْلِمَاتِ ♥

وَالمُؤْمِنِيـــــــنَ وَالمُؤْمِنَــــــاتِ ♥

الأحْيَــــــــاءِ مِنْهُــــم وَالأمْـوَاتِ ♥

إِنَّكَ سَمِيـــــــــــــعٌ قَرِيـــــــــبٌ مُجِيـــــــــــبُ الدَّعَـــــــوَاتِ ♥ 
اللهم آآآمين يآآآرب العالمين ♥

----------


## ماما امولة

> حبيبتي والله انا بعد اشتقت لج بس المنتدى كان بطيء ويعلق 
> 
> ياقَاضِـــــــــيَ الحَاجَــــــــاتِ ♥
> 
> يا كَاشِـــــفَ الكَرُبَــــــــاتِ ♥
> 
> يَا رَفِيــــــــــــــعَ الدَّرَجَـــــاتِ ♥
> 
> وَيَا غَافِــــــــــــرَ الــــزَّلاَّتِ ♥
> ...


حبيبتي والله^^
تشتاقلك جنة الفردوس الأعلى ^___^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> حبيبتي والله^^
> تشتاقلك جنة الفردوس الأعلى ^___^


آآآآآآآآمين وياج ان شاء الله :Smile: 

أفْضَــلْ القُــلُـ♥ــوبْ: قَــلْــبٌ لاَ يَغِــيــبُ عَــنْــهُ الصِّــدْقُ

أفـْضَـلُ الــنـَّـاسِ : شـَـخـْـصٌ لاَ يَـنْــسَـاكَ لأنـَّـهُ يُحِــبـُّـكَ فِــي الله

أفـْضَلُ الأيــَّـامِ : يـَــوْمٌ يـَـمُــرُّ بـِـكَ بِــلاَ ذَنْــبٍ

أفـْضَلُ هـَـدِيـَّــة : دُعـَـاء يُــرْفَــعُ لَــكَ وَ أنْـــتَ لاَ تَـعْــلَــمْ

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآمين وياج ان شاء الله
> 
> أفْضَــلْ القُــلُـ♥ــوبْ: قَــلْــبٌ لاَ يَغِــيــبُ عَــنْــهُ الصِّــدْقُ
> 
> أفـْضَـلُ الــنـَّـاسِ : شـَـخـْـصٌ لاَ يَـنْــسَـاكَ لأنـَّـهُ يُحِــبـُّـكَ فِــي الله
> 
> أفـْضَلُ الأيــَّـامِ : يـَــوْمٌ يـَـمُــرُّ بـِـكَ بِــلاَ ذَنْــبٍ
> 
> أفـْضَلُ هـَـدِيـَّــة : دُعـَـاء يُــرْفَــعُ لَــكَ وَ أنْـــتَ لاَ تَـعْــلَــمْ


يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى..لا تحرمها لذة النظر إلى وجهك الكريم

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppp

----------


## كرافان جميرا

اللهم يا معز .. بالزهد و التقوى أعزنا
اللهم يا مذل .. بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا
اللهم يا حليم .. بالحلم خلق نفوسنا
اللهم يا قوى .. قوى عزمنا
اللهم يا رقيب .. اعفو عنا و عافنا
اللهم يا مجيب .. يسر أمورنا
اللهم يا وكيل .. توكلنا عليك فاكفنا
اللهم يا صمد .. لا تكلنا لنفسنا
اللهم يا نافع .. انفعنا بانوار ديننا
اللهم يا قادر .. خلص من الغير سرنا

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

-------------------

----------


## ماما امولة

///////////

----------


## ماما امولة

0000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى..لا تحرمها لذة النظر إلى وجهك الكريم


اللهم آآآآآآآآمين وياج ان شاء الله ^^

♥ أشهد أن لا اله الا الله و أن محمد رسول الله ♥

----------


## ماما امولة

> اللهم آآآآآآآآمين وياج ان شاء الله ^^
> 
> ♥ أشهد أن لا اله الا الله و أن محمد رسول الله ♥


ربنا اغفر لها ذنوبها و كفر عنها سيئاتها و توفها مع الأبرار

----------


## ماما امولة

==========

----------


## ماما امولة

=========

----------


## ماما امولة

***************

----------


## zanzoon511

بالتوفيق ... 
سبحان الله و بحمده ،،،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ماما امولة

9999999999999

----------


## ماما امولة

0000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

//////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

1111111111111

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> ربنا اغفر لها ذنوبها و كفر عنها سيئاتها و توفها مع الأبرار


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين وياج  :Smile: 

آلـيــــــــــــدْ المٌـــمــــتَــــــــــــدة آلِــــــــــــى آلسّمَــــــــــــاء . .
لآ تَعُــــــــــــودْ فَـــــــــــــآرِغــــــــــــةْ آبَـــــــــــــداً !!

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين وياج 
> 
> آلـيــــــــــــدْ المٌـــمــــتَــــــــــــدة آلِــــــــــــى آلسّمَــــــــــــاء . .
> لآ تَعُــــــــــــودْ فَـــــــــــــآرِغــــــــــــةْ آبَـــــــــــــداً !!


اللهم عاملها بالإحسان لا بالميزان ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

============

----------


## ماما امولة

***********

----------


## ماما امولة

************

----------


## ماما امولة

============

----------


## m3andah

موفقة

----------


## ماما امولة

جمعة مباركة للجميع

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

============

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Um Naser SH

سبحان الله.. الله يوفقك

----------


## ماما امولة

> سبحان الله.. الله يوفقك


تسلميييييييييييييين^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم عاملها بالإحسان لا بالميزان ^^


آآآمين وياج ان شاء الله ^^

اللهم جملني : بــ قلب رحيم و عقل حكيم و نفس صبوره يا رب اجعل بسمتي عاده و حديثي عباده و حياتي سعاده و خاتمتي شهادة

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآمين وياج ان شاء الله ^^
> 
> اللهم جملني : بــ قلب رحيم و عقل حكيم و نفس صبوره يا رب اجعل بسمتي عاده و حديثي عباده و حياتي سعاده و خاتمتي شهادة


اللهم بلغها ليلة القدر وارزقها نورها وبركتها وهداها ^^

----------


## تلعة الجيد

الله يوفقج  :31:

----------


## ماما امولة

> الله يوفقج


تسلمييييييييييييين الغالية^^

----------


## ماما امولة

**************

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

000000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

00000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

------------------

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم بلغها ليلة القدر وارزقها نورها وبركتها وهداها ^^


آآآآآآآآآآمين وياج  :Smile: 

اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين وبركة في العمر وصحة في الجسد وسعة في الرزق وتوبة قبل الموت وشهادة عند الموت

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآآآمين وياج 
> 
> اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين وبركة في العمر وصحة في الجسد وسعة في الرزق وتوبة قبل الموت وشهادة عند الموت


اللهم ارزقها ذكرا يملأ وقتها
وعفوا يغسل ذنبها ^^

----------


## Ro0reyah

بآلتوفييييييق ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

> بآلتوفييييييق ^^


مشكوووووووووووورة^^

----------


## ماما امولة

//////////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

0000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

uppppppppppp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم ارزقها ذكرا يملأ وقتها
> وعفوا يغسل ذنبها ^^


آآآآآمين وياج ان شاء الله ^^

رَبّـي. . أَمْطـّر علَىّ قَلوبنا أَخبَآراً سَعِيدَة . . تُدْمَعُ آعيننا فَرحَاً عِنْدَ سَمَآعِهآ

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآمين وياج ان شاء الله ^^
> 
> رَبّـي. . أَمْطـّر علَىّ قَلوبنا أَخبَآراً سَعِيدَة . . تُدْمَعُ آعيننا فَرحَاً عِنْدَ سَمَآعِهآ


اللهم سدد خطاها ووفقها لما تحب وترضى ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

000000000000

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

عجيب و الله ><

----------


## baby woman

upppppppppp

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## baby woman

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم سدد خطاها ووفقها لما تحب وترضى ^^


آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

ربي لآ تحوجني إلى آحـد ، وَآغنيني عن كل آحد ، وآخرج من قلبي كل إنسآن خذلني في حياتي وآكشف لي من يظهرون لي آلحب وهم من خلفي يمكرون

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآآآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^
> 
> ربي لآ تحوجني إلى آحـد ، وَآغنيني عن كل آحد ، وآخرج من قلبي كل إنسآن خذلني في حياتي وآكشف لي من يظهرون لي آلحب وهم من خلفي يمكرون


اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه ^^


آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^

الـلهم انـي اسـألـك ان تـبـشـرنـي بـشـارة خـيـر تـجـعـلـنـي انـسـى كـل مـا مـضـى مـن تـعـب .. بـشـارة تـفـرح قـلـبـي و تـريـح بـآلـي ♡

----------


## ماما امولة

> آآآآمين ولج بالمثل ^^
> 
> الـلهم انـي اسـألـك ان تـبـشـرنـي بـشـارة خـيـر تـجـعـلـنـي انـسـى كـل مـا مـضـى مـن تـعـب .. بـشـارة تـفـرح قـلـبـي و تـريـح بـآلـي ♡




اللهم ارزقها بالزوج الصالح
و اجعله قرة عينها و لا يرى أحدا غيرها^^

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ماما امولة

0000000000000

----------


## ماما امولة

=============

----------


## اغلى اللالىء

موفقة

----------


## ماما امولة

> موفقة


تسلمييييييييين

----------


## ماما امولة

//////////////

----------


## ماما امولة

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## تاجرة الورد

روووووعة

----------


## ماما امولة

> روووووعة


انتي الاروع غاليتي^^

----------


## ماما امولة

لا اله الا الله

----------


## ماما امولة

لا اله الا الله

----------


## ماما امولة

upppppppppp

----------


## دبويه2007

اغلاق والسبب تجاوز الموضوع الالف رد ..

----------

